# The Old Schoolhouse, Shirburn, 07/09



## Landie_Man (Jul 7, 2009)

After the farm in Pyrton, we moved onto this old schoolhouse located in Shirburn, Oxfordshire. This building was much easier than the previous, and was free from much graffiti, mainly stripped, but had most of its features in place.

There is not much information online about this building, but its awesome! Its believed to be owned by The Beechwood Estates. It has two large halls, a kitchen, a bathroom, and two further small rooms upstairs. 

As said earlier, there is hardly any information or history on this place, though it is believed to have dated to around 1871. 































































I was a bit naughty with the amount of photos  I cant help it sometimes

Now, onto Watly ROC post!


----------



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

They are very well lit 
Nice little schoolhouse that.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

yeh not a dark place, looks pretty clean , good find


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 7, 2009)

I think he meant my light painting, he taught me on MSN how to do it so ive been practising


----------



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a service I provide you know


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 7, 2009)

NIce report and good pics, def one for Sarah Beany there then lol. Still get the creeps from old schools dont know why other than bad childhood memories lol


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, I love this! What a fantastic find! So many things about it I really like...definitely my kind of place. 
Great stuff, Landie.


----------



## sheep21 (Jul 7, 2009)

brilliant! Not one jot of Graffiti in the place, fab stuff.

Dont apologise about the amount of pics, the more the better in my mind


----------



## Nicjnic (Jan 11, 2021)

We’re not big vandals in this neck of the woods! Beechwood Estates seems to be returning some of their empty properties. I hope they get round to this one.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 15, 2021)

Nicjnic said:


> We’re not big vandals in this neck of the woods! Beechwood Estates seems to be returning some of their empty properties. I hope they get round to this one.


Dude that was 12 years ago


----------

